
The challenge of realistic music generation: modelling raw audio at scale [pdf] - ArtWomb
http://papers.nips.cc/paper/8023-the-challenge-of-realistic-music-generation-modelling-raw-audio-at-scale.pdf
======
ArtWomb
Piano one minute samples:

[https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/1fvS-
DU8AcK078-5k6WGu...](https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/1fvS-
DU8AcK078-5k6WGudiBn0XSeE0_D)

